# undergraduate degrees



## Matthew78 (Aug 2, 2007)

I am in the process of looking for a regionally accredited undergraduate, (Bachelor), degree program that is available through distance learning. My major will be in some sort of Biblical studies or theology and I would prefer it come from a reformed school. I plan to transfer to a traditional seminary upon completion. I have found a couple of programs but they are from distinctly dispensational schools. Any suggestions? Sorry if this topic has already been done. I looked and couldn't find any info. Thanks. Matt


----------



## weinhold (Aug 2, 2007)

I would highly recommend a liberal arts degree for your undergraduate education. Pick a discipline -- history, english, philosophy, etc. Doing so will not only provide a broad base upon which to build your seminary training, it will also broaden your reading and instill a posture toward learning and dialogue. Lastly, a degree in a liberal arts discipline would leave the door open for a secular vocation, whereas a biblical studies degree or theology degree probably wouldn't.


----------



## Answerman (Aug 3, 2007)

Whitefield Seminary allows you to take their masters distance learning degree and get a bachelors degree if you don't already have one. Or, if after you get a bachelors from them and get a bachelors from somewhere else they will upgrade it for you to a masters for a small fee (paperwork).


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2007)

weinhold said:


> I would highly recommend a liberal arts degree for your undergraduate education. Pick a discipline -- history, english, philosophy, etc. Doing so will not only provide a broad base upon which to build your seminary training, it will also broaden your reading and instill a posture toward learning and dialogue. Lastly, a degree in a liberal arts discipline would leave the door open for a secular vocation, whereas a biblical studies degree or theology degree probably wouldn't.





That way if you do not end up in seminary you can do what every other liberal arts major does who didn't go to grad school. Become a salesman.


----------



## Matthew78 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice on undergraduate degrees but I think a biblical major is what I'm looking for. Just as a little history, I'm almost thirty and am a respiratory therapist and have been for about five years. So I can always fall back on that if I need to. As long as there's a hospital or home care company or something within driving distance, I can get some kind of work that pays enough to support my family. I've taken enough secular humanities classes getting my associates to get a taste of it. I'm ready to concentrate on faith issues. The two accredited colleges I've found so far that I can get a distance degree from are Moody and Northwestern Christian College. Both of which are distinctly dispensational. In one way, I wouldn't mind learning more about that side of it, but I've been going to dispensational churches since God first saved me ten years ago and I'm getting pretty convinced that I'm not really in that camp anymore. Thanks again. Matt


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Aug 4, 2007)

Baylor University, my alma mater, is not explicitly reformed but you could sharpen yourself against first class heresy, find refuge in good fellowship with student body and RUF, learn top notch Greek and Hebrew from a Reformed Christian professor, Dr. Alden Smith, and learn much about engaging churchianity and how to minister to the supposedly churched.

Sorry for the run-on but Baylor was great as far as learning about myself, my sin, the world's sin, the church's sin, I'd recommend it to about anybody.

Fantastic RUF ministry, the best preaching I've ever been under at Redeemer presbyterian in Waco, lots of ministry opportunity and a good education to be had in all the major field of liberal arts.

www.baylor.edu 
www.rufatbaylor.org
www.redeemerwaco.org


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey, I'm not sure if you looked at RTS, but here is somethign I found. Hope it helps.

http://virtual.rts.edu/site/Virtual/Home/faq.aspx


----------



## Matthew78 (Aug 5, 2007)

OK, well, I think my signature is up to par now, sorry about that. I actually read about that before and then forgot. Baylor looks good, but I didn't see any distance education offered. I've looked at RTS and would for sure consider it as a seminary, but I don't think they offer any undergraduate degrees. It's too bad Whitefield isn't regionally accredited. That looks great and the price is right. I also found another one called Reformed Baptist Seminary that offers bachelor's degrees, (I think it's the same program as the masters track but for people without an undergraduate degree). RBS is only $50 per credit hour but again, not regionally accredited. I wouldn't even really care about regional accreditation except I want to transfer to a seminary so I have to. Well, thanks again.


----------

